# Tissot Z40739 Divers With Box Needs Refurb



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi i picked this up some time ago as i like old divers watches it needs a refurb . if anyone knows what year and if is got the right strap on it looks the same as the one in the ad but i have some with other straps on them . when it has had its refurb i will post a photo of it will be some time i think all the best woody77.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

I like that. Classic diver style. Looking forward to seeing any 'After' pictures. Would it be impolite to ask how much ?

Seeing the newspaper advert makes you wish time travel was possible doesn't it ? I'd come back with a whole collection of watches and a Mini Cooper 1275. The original one not the current 'Mini that's bigger than a Fiesta' model.

A Triumph 500cc 5TA 'Speed Twin'in maroon and possibly while I'm 'back there' I'd still be able to get the Z100 brcelet that I need for my Seiko 0439-5007 LCD watch.

Back to your picture and story. Very nice. Enjoy it and have fun restoring it and, like I said, I and many others look forward to seeing it when it's finished.

Have a good week-end. Chris


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi There,

The bracelet looks original, is the the clasp stamped/signed?

Defo 1970's IMHO, what the serial? check it against this thread for accurate dating,

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=50202

look forward to seeing finished pics

good luck

Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

woody77 said:


> hi i picked this up some time ago as i like old divers watches it needs a refurb . if anyone knows what year and if is got the right strap on it looks the same as the one in the ad but i have some with other straps on them . when it has had its refurb i will post a photo of it will be some time i think all the best woody77.


Hi There,

I have one of those, but with mine has a slightly different style Tissot bracelet with a more convetional clasp, you should be able to date it from the serial number on the movement?

Sorry can't get you a photo ATM., as I'm at work tonight, I should be able to post one tomorrow if you like?

I would say that in my experience a Tissot bracelet or strap will be marked with Tissot on it somewhere, but that only going on the 4 Tissots that I have.

The advert is very interesting.

ATB,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Service Engineer said:


> I like that. Classic diver style. Looking forward to seeing any 'After' pictures. Would it be impolite to ask how much ?
> 
> Seeing the newspaper advert makes you wish time travel was possible doesn't it ? I'd come back with a whole collection of watches and a Mini Cooper 1275. The original one not the current 'Mini that's bigger than a Fiesta' model.
> 
> ...


hi the cost was Â£70.00 may to much but i have seen one up for Â£372 + p&p of Â£12 no aid with it and have seen a nos for Â£560 + p&p Â£25 . i wish i had all my old bikes ie ts250 rd250 rd400 x7 xs750 gs1000 gs 850 gsx1100 gsx750 rg500 cx500 xj750 rs250 cj250 cb250 bsa350 and my p6 v8 rover when bikes and cars with style all the best woody77


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Defender said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > hi i picked this up some time ago as i like old divers watches it needs a refurb . if anyone knows what year and if is got the right strap on it looks the same as the one in the ad but i have some with other straps on them . when it has had its refurb i will post a photo of it will be some time i think all the best woody77.
> ...


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

woody77 said:


> Defender said:
> 
> 
> > woody77 said:
> ...


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi there,

Sorry for the delay, I guess you'd like a picture or two, well unfortunately my camera is asking for some new batteries, I have none in the house so will get some when I'm out tomorrow, as I want to use it then!

I have to say that mine is exactly the same as the one that was up for sale on ebay very recently and the pictures there are as good or better than I can offer?

Sorry about the piccies, will post as soon as I have some.

Nice find and show be something very special when restored.

ATB,

Defender :astro:.


----------

